# Thera band Black question.



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi there.

I am thinking of trying thera black for the first time .

My favorite is Thera gold and my prefered draw weight is 7-10 pounds .I want thera black with the same draw weight I would use the same tapering ratio.

Question is :How much faster would the Thera black be then the gold? If there is any dif at all.

Ammo 8mm steal 9.5mm steal draw lenght 71 cm.
Average life for thera black?

Thanks


----------



## 919h (Aug 27, 2010)

If this can help you, my test thera band black :
For 300% (or x 4 )
1mm thera band black = 45.81 grammes

Xav


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## archerben15 (Aug 25, 2011)

I cant give you any numbers or math, but I can tell you that thera black snaps back faster than gold, granted the same size bands wont shoot as heavy of ammo the same speed, but adding another layer of bands fixes that problem


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

two of black should shoot as fast as one of gold if not a little faster


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

'Common wisdom' says: "Black is faster, but shorter lived."

My own experience with another brand is I cannot tell any subjective difference in speed. Nor am I concerned about wear. Based on my experiences with material approximately 0.4mm thick (TBB: ~0.381mm) I suggest the following:

For the draw weight (8.5lbf), I would cut a single layer per fork: 16mm to 21mm and 160mm long. I would 'dial-in' the exact "slack length" by what feels right but I would guess 131mm would be the minimum. I'd try 8.5mm steel ammo which I feel would be its match.

For the 3/8" steel ammo: I start with about 12.25 lbf of draw and cut two layers per fork: 12mm to 15mm and 160mm long.

Nothing is gospel here, only objective. While original author hopefully found an answer before now... I hope this helps others. However a little caution, while any width of cut between the given sizes will do the "same" job, but anything more than a minor change will require some experimentation.


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

Crac said:


> 'Common wisdom' says: "Black is faster, but shorter lived."...


That is my experience as well.


----------

